# Exasperated!!!!!



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

Last week I went shopping........amongst other things I bought a large tray of cubed beef..........I put it in the freezer........as one does 

Today I went to use the tray of beef.............can anybody guess?????

HALF!!!!! of the tray of beef was missing.

Not all...............HALF!!!!!!!!

I would have accepted easier if the tray was gone............but half???????

I know it wasn't Abdulla..........I am 100% sure it wasn't.

But I do know who it was............I just don't understand the logic of going into the kitchen, opening the freezer, peeling back the cling film and taking 50% ofa tray of beef.

God give me strength!!!!!!!!!

Ok this is a help site not a grumble site...........sorry.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had quite a lot of drivers. The last two have been pigs. Basically, they never steal money, but they always always steal food. 

Every time I buy biscuits or sodas, or any type of snacks/junk food, I always notice the driver to take one for himself. I simply don't understand what makes his stupid mind think that he is "allowed" to take food. 

Having said so, I've noticed even regular Egyptians do a different tactic. Anytime they send their driver to pick food for them, they give the driver some extra money to get food for himself. They explained to me that if you are buying food, the person who is getting the food better have a slice of the cake otherwise he'll spit in it (or even worse, the evil eye will get you!)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> I've had quite a lot of drivers. The last two have been pigs. Basically, they never steal money, but they always always steal food.
> 
> Every time I buy biscuits or sodas, or any type of snacks/junk food, I always notice the driver to take one for himself. I simply don't understand what makes his stupid mind think that he is "allowed" to take food.
> 
> Having said so, I've noticed even regular Egyptians do a different tactic. Anytime they send their driver to pick food for them, they give the driver some extra money to get food for himself. They explained to me that if you are buying food, the person who is getting the food better have a slice of the cake otherwise he'll spit in it (or even worse, the evil eye will get you!)



Yep drivers are a law unto themselves... my driver took my maids water and had a big slurp she looked in disgust and throw the bottle lol.

Maiden


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yep drivers are a law unto themselves... my driver took my maids water and had a big slurp she looked in disgust and throw the bottle lol.
> 
> Maiden


With drivers I haveto be honest and say we have never had a problem. :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatinalex said:


> With drivers I haveto be honest and say we have never had a problem. :clap2:


Just had a lovely afternoon out ruined by a taxi driver
Madame do you or do you know anyone who can help my son who has needed to go into hospital for two years..... I of course told him no it wasn't my problem but now I feel so guily perhaps he was telling the truth although I doubt it. trouble is it does prick my conscience and that is the problem.

maiden


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

*Don't let it keep u awake!!!*



MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a lovely afternoon out ruined by a taxi driver
> Madame do you or do you know anyone who can help my son who has needed to go into hospital for two years..... I of course told him no it wasn't my problem but now I feel so guily perhaps he was telling the truth although I doubt it. trouble is it does prick my conscience and that is the problem.
> 
> maiden


We spent 1 month in Hurghada last August.

The hotel we stayed in was brill.
After we had been there about a week we sat in reception for a drink with the manager.

I noticed one of the 2 barmen didn't move from where we were sat.

In fact I found it so irritating that i had to stop myself from telling him ti 'imshy'.
Matbe he was told that if the manager was with someone give them special attention?

Of course he heard everything that was said.

The manager was asking about our villa and my husbands business etc etc.

The next night.........the second barman took a photo from his pocket.......his 2 children.

Ohhhhhhhhhhh the little girl was sooooooo sick she needed treatment as of yesterday or she would die.

My husband said to me.........i feel so sorry for these people you know .........what can we do to help them?

In typical scouse/bedouin form I replied.........f*** all.

I then forcasted to him what would happen the next night if we went to the bar again.

Sure enough I was right. The barmans mobile rang and he excused himself and went into another room to take the call.

Ohhh my God I couldhave cried for him when he came back His 'daughter' was getting worse, she was very ill and didn't have long left to live if she didn't recieve treatment.

All evening his mobile was ringing...........his wife was 'beside herself with worry'


My husband was also very worried about this poor 'boy' with such a sick child.

Everything the barman said was directed at my husband.........I tend to show my feelings on my face!!!

I could see my husband really falling for this load of ****......he's like that lol.

In the end I had to show him.........nur nur told u so :clap2:

I said to the barman........I am very confused???

He asked me .......why?

I said............If you are married in Egypt you wear your ring on the left hand?

If you are engaged you wear it on the right hand.

Why do you wear your 'wedding' ring on your right hand.

Also ...........I think you are maybe 20/22 noooooooooo way would you be married and have 2 children this age. The kids in the photo were approx 4 and 5 years.

We left the bar that night with my husband feeling sooooooo confused :confused2:

I pointed out to him that none of our friends in Egypt EVER carry a 7x5 picture of their kids in their back pocket........it wasn't there the first few nights that we were in the hotel.......I would have noticed it.

I told him to wait till the next night before deciding whether this was just another rip off tale.

My bet was that the next night the ring would be on the left hand.

Sure enough when we went to the bar the following night the barman wore his ring on the left hand.

The hotel we stayed in was a top class hotel........if I had told the manager this story the 2 barmen would have been out!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't listen to sob stories at all and the main reason I stay here is to protect my husband from being conned cos he takes peopleat face value..........I look a little deeper.

Don't let this taxi drivers story keep you awake maiden.........just ask yourself.......would he have told this story to an Egyptian in his taxi............no way !!!!!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,

About the original thread's topic! expatinalex's "walking" cubed beef!!!

I think you should relocate your freezer, bedroom sounds like the right place 



About MaidenScotland's situation,

You told the driver that it's not your problem! and damn right it's not! and even if he wasn't lying about his "son" thing, which I doubt as well, in this case the only way that it'd be your problem? if you squeezed the guy on the money thing for the taxi fees, which I doubt that you'd do.

As for the barmen in expatinalex's holiday?? Why didn't you report them to their manager?

May be you were smart enough to get the plot, but many others aren't that smart, and you said it's a top class hotel, so they're probably doing this game A LOT since they think that everyone checks in is a rich victim! they got a job, and they're getting paid, if they can't do their job the right way? then they should just find another job where they can get it right!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a lovely afternoon out ruined by a taxi driver
> Madame do you or do you know anyone who can help my son who has needed to go into hospital for two years..... I of course told him no it wasn't my problem but now I feel so guily perhaps he was telling the truth although I doubt it. trouble is it does prick my conscience and that is the problem.
> 
> maiden


yep lovely afternoon - thanks for the company
don't think I have a conscience any more (sadly)
my day was spolied when I got home as I was ill  - sunstroke, beer or food - cant decide which :yuck:


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> About the original thread's topic! expatinalex's "walking" cubed beef!!!
> 
> ...


You are right DeadGuy.

On reflection I should have reported them.

But we will go there again sometime this year and if I get so much as a sniff of a con coming our way or anyone elses I will!!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

One of my ex husband's ex colleagues tried this on as well. He had a lovely girlfriend from Kuwait - she would do anything from him, God only knows why. Anyway, first his Dad needed and operation, so she paid. Then his Mum got sick from the stress of the operation, so she paid. Then his brother or sister or niece or nephew, can't remember where it eventually stopped before we managed to convince the poor girl her boyfriend didn't love her but was a total ar$e. She actually complained to us that one day, she was with him in the apartment she had rented for them while she was over (she didn't live permanently in Sharm) and he had bought some drinks for the fridge. She went to the fridge to take a coke and he actually told her that it was his, he'd bought them, and if she wanted it she'd have to pay him 2le!!!!!!! That's low. And can you guess where this guy is now? Of course he is very happily married to the love of his life - who also happens to be British, about 30 years older than him (if not more) and successfully got him a UK residents visa. True love - obviously.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> yep lovely afternoon - thanks for the company
> don't think I have a conscience any more (sadly)
> my day was spolied when I got home as I was ill  - sunstroke, beer or food - cant decide which :yuck:



Adrian

It was sunstroke.. I had a splitting headache and felt sick... I don't drink as you know and I only ate a small amount not like you lol.

Chris


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Adrian
> 
> It was sunstroke.. I had a splitting headache and felt sick... I don't drink as you know and I only ate a small amount not like you lol.
> 
> Chris


That will teach us !!!!!

I feel alot better now - just had an English Fried Breakfast:clap2:


----------

